
Maid, 26, tied to tree as punishment for leaving furniture outside in the sun - Jerry2
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/maid-26-tied-tree-punishment-15977378
======
siruncledrew
The "privileged" wealthy Arab Gulf states have a more laissez-faire approach
to looking out for foreigners and exploitation. It's not even particularly
about religion, as various "employers" in these countries don't treat other
Muslims any better (i.e. Pakistani, Indian, Bangladeshi, Indonesian workers).

Those who are not Arab, and are not citizens, are of a less valuable lower
class. There is huge cultural pride in being an Arab from Saudi Arabia,
Kuwait, UAE, Qatar, or Bahrain. They've had a complete desert-to-riches
transformation in 1-2 generations. However, it turns out "living the high
life" makes some employers feel like kings of the kingdom, and the foreigners
are there as the serfs to do the unappealing dirty work. Not every Arab is
rich and does this, there's just some that have a more medieval style of
wealth.

